# Last few grouper trips have been good.



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Gone 4 times in the last month or so. Most trips we just killed a couple and did something else. One trip I didnt even take pics...oh well. Here are some pics from three of them though. Enjoy! Im JONESING for a tuna trip though.... :whistling:


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

Good eatin right there!


----------



## canygaar (Nov 25, 2018)

Wow! Nice work. Did you go the way to the Edge?


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

that's the most long-tails i've seen in a while. see a few tile, too.
yall musta been in some deep water.
any way you look at it, that's a lot of meat.

jack


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

canygaar said:


> Wow! Nice work. Did you go the way to the Edge?


The "edge" due south of the pass aint even half way to were I normally go. I do stop there for bait though.


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

jack2 said:


> that's the most long-tails i've seen in a while. see a few tile, too.
> yall musta been in some deep water.
> any way you look at it, that's a lot of meat.
> 
> jack


That day, I found a rock in about 780' marking up real good but all we caught were the LTSB but they were biting good. I try to make a conscious effort to just take a few fish and move on. We could have loaded up on LTSB there as we were getting bit as soon as it hit the bottom on every drop but variety is the spice of life! The Golden Tiles were hot too that day. We did have to move around a bit to find the yellowedge but once we did we got our two man limit in an hour or so. 

The trips with big snowies, I stopped grouper fishing after catching them, again, I try really hard to just keep what we can eat fresh. Obviously there is no catch and release when it comes to deep water grouper so we just move on and do something else. 

Deep water fish grow very slowly so its important to take very good care of them. That means knowing when to stop and keeping those numbers close to your chest.


----------



## Walton County (Aug 23, 2016)

> Deep water fish grow very slowly so its important to take very good care of them. That means knowing when to stop and keeping those numbers close to your chest.


Some things are worth repeating
:thumbsup:


----------



## bigtallluke (Jul 14, 2012)

Walton County said:


> > Deep water fish grow very slowly so its important to take very good care of them. That means knowing when to stop and keeping those numbers close to your chest.
> 
> 
> Some things are worth repeating


This is worth getting on the soap box for! 👊🏻👍🏻


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Can't believe I missed this when you posted it!!! That is a dang mess right there!!!!


----------



## Durkee (Sep 21, 2015)

Nice haul! What were you using for bait? I was going to try to head deep next week and deep drop with squid. I was thinking of Tolling around and look for some bottom that looks good. I don’t have a bunch of go to spots in 700ft but hopping seas cooperate to find something decent or a nice wahoo looking!

Any suggestions on where to start?


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Nice haul dude!!


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Durkee said:


> Nice haul! What were you using for bait? I was going to try to head deep next week and deep drop with squid. I was thinking of Tolling around and look for some bottom that looks good. I don’t have a bunch of go to spots in 700ft but hopping seas cooperate to find something decent or a nice wahoo looking!
> 
> Any suggestions on where to start?


I always start with 2 or 3 or sometimes 4 different kinds of bait until I can figure out what the fish are eating more. Some days its squid, some days it white meat, some days its dark meat and some days it doesnt matter.

As for where to go, refer to post #6. 

Ive spent hundreds of hours and countless miles staring at my bottom machine to have the success Ive had. All I can say is look at a good bathymetry chart and start finding out what works and what doesnt.


----------



## Durkee (Sep 21, 2015)

Thanks, makes since. 



JD7.62 said:


> Durkee said:
> 
> 
> > Nice haul! What were you using for bait? I was going to try to head deep next week and deep drop with squid. I was thinking of Tolling around and look for some bottom that looks good. I don’t have a bunch of go to spots in 700ft but hopping seas cooperate to find something decent or a nice wahoo looking!
> ...


----------

